# Mount Pleasant Engineering College, Swansea



## Ian Bunting

I was at Swansea for the first 2 years of my cadetship with Houlders Brothers. The were only two Houlders guys at the College. After our course the College closed as a marine college but it was a great place to be


----------



## mainley

Hi Ian
What years were you at Swansea - I was there 66-67 with BP and also have great memories! 
Mike Ainley


----------

